# How many times have you fallen?



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

More than I can count, and once, learning to ride racehorses, three times in one day. 

The real question to ask about falls is "Did you get up any smarter than when you went down?"


----------



## Attitude05 (Nov 11, 2009)

hmm, a million times i guess


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

I've ridden about 7 years. I have fallen off twice, once of my first horse and once of my current. Both falls were spooks during a clinic with the same clinician (although the falls were about a year apart), it's like a clinic curse.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

i stopped counting a long time ago ! haha

after not having fallen for nearly 3yrs, i fell off 3 times in 2009 !


----------



## Attitude05 (Nov 11, 2009)

my falls per year depend on how many breakers we have for the year.


----------



## justsambam08 (Sep 26, 2009)

I have been riding for seven years and have only fallen off once almost four years ago. Lucky, huh? -knocks on wood- I have however, also been kicked square in the chest and knocked on my butt (it was a baby, so no damage) and _nearly _bucked off just last month.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

I've fallen more times than I can count. Mostly silly things - Just being a kid and mucking around. A few jumping. I haven't fallen in the last year or so, except for once jumping.

I'm now venturing into breaking - so it will probably multiply!


----------



## JennylovesWhispermare (Dec 7, 2009)

ermm off my current horse about 20 in a year nearly ! x before anyone sais anything she is very erm unbalancing sharp and hard to ride  ev one who sits on her generally falls off x:wink:


----------



## SeeinSpotz (Jul 15, 2009)

Of my 14 years of riding i really didnt start falling off horses up until 5 years ago. i cant even count!! I train horses for a western events -no english disc.- but there mostly when we go swimming. i manage to fall off my horse in a foot of water!! ALWAYS!! lol. in Aug. i fell off a horse that was spooked by going up hills but this one was barely a hill *like a 5 degree hill* and started rearing and bucking like a mad man. i landed on my shoulder, knocking the wind out of me but i was good!!!


----------



## dynamite. (Jun 21, 2008)

I'm glad to know I'm not the only one who can't count anymore! And maura, that's a really good point. I learned that I really need to save up for a back cinch with the past 4 falls because all of them have been from having a saddle tip when my horse bucked and bolted and scary objects.


----------



## Attitude05 (Nov 11, 2009)

lol,m thats funny, i must also say, like alot of you have that the horses i ride arent exactly the safest. but they are for sure the funnest!


----------



## jesredneck98 (Dec 11, 2009)

Falling usually sucks and hurts but there are always those couple that are just funny and whoops. I have fallen alot and been thrown alot. I have officially stopped counting. I had a quater mustang cross that thought it was a sport to toss me. But I think that the more you ride and ride hard trying to learn and other disiplines falls are going to happen. Good luck and like the previous people as long as you learn something from it all should be well. Stay safe.


----------



## CrookedHalo (Nov 17, 2009)

I've fallen three times. But I don't even know if two of them even count.

The first time, I slipped off but managed to grab her mane on the way down and landed on my feet. So I don't even know if that counts as a fall, LOL.

Second time I was attempting to mount the horse bareback, from a bucket, and the bucket slipped out from under me before I was all the way on. Landed on the ground, on my shoulder. But since I wasn't all the way on the horse yet I dunno if it counts either!

And then the last time was a true fall, she tripped and I went over her head and hit the ground pretty hard. 

Luckily *knock on wood*, no serious falls or injuries!


----------



## FireFlies (Jul 26, 2009)

Oh lets see, I rode a for about 6 months when I was 10 and I fell off my pony when he started trotting and the saddle slipped. Then about two years ago I finally got back into riding and lets see...have fallen off about four or five times? All of them have been on Zane--my green broke four year old-- so I consider it not that big of a deal. Mostly because except for one time--which was my worst fall that bruised my entire thigh--I got back on after I fell. One of those times--just happened Saturday morning--my friend and I were messing around with Zane trying to mount him bareback without anything and I got halfway up and then slid to the ground. We laughed so hard. I don't think you should measure how well you ride by how many times to fallen off because even the best fall off sometimes


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Hmm. I have been riding by myself for about 21 years. I stopped counting falls years ago. I ride western and do trail, ranch work, and some training. If I wanted to count how many times the horse had fallen with me, it would be many more LOL. But if I only want to count the times when I suffered pretty serious injury, the my count is 3 for all 21 years.


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

I've lost count xD
I've been riding for 12.5 years and started jumping last year, but luckily have never fallen off while jumping. *knocks on wood*


----------



## Smarby (Oct 27, 2007)

About 8 times i think, in my 7 years of riding. Some of these falls were pathetic though, haha. I've fallen off Dougal 4 times in the 6 months i've had him. Which i think is quite a miracle considering some of the acrobatics he flings out.


----------



## LolaGirl160 (Sep 12, 2009)

I have been riding for 1 year and a half and people think ive been riding for 7. lol. I do Jumping, eventing, and will be doing cross country in the summer. I have fallen off 7 times. lol. and i think that if you haven't fallen you aren't being chalenged.


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

Fallen off or was thrown? And would you count emergency dismounts?

Emergency dismounts=1 (I stuck the landing!)
Thrown=1
Fallen off=3 
Sadly the falling off and being thrown was by the exact same horse in a period of two years. The good thing that came out of that was that I learned how to stay on. I've been riding for around 6 years.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Since I am the brave on on my family and community, I have gotten to be the guinea pig wayy too many times just to "see what he will do". 

I cannot count all the times I have fallen form all heights, in all manners. From my 12 hand Sheltie, to our 16.3 hand giant 15 month old and every height in between. 

My landings have been everything form a graceful tuck and roll to face plants, *** plants, getting my head stepped on(I still have the helmet that saved my life on that one) and kicked, plopping in the mud, to having to go to the emergency room because I was coughing up copious amounts of blood from a badly bruised lung and a few fractured ribs.

Falls caused by spooks, bucking, rears, bailing, losing balance on a really choppy pony(hehe that one was the funniest), being sling shotted at the end of a longe line, being scraped off by a whiley mule, and the extended trot eat-your-heartout-contortionists buck, flip, and roll my 16.2 hand qh mare did that landed her on top of me and me in the emergency room.

Needless to say I have definitely learned to keep my **** on now. All in a days work for me lol. I figure for having been riding since I was was still in-vitro (and of course I suffered a fall then too still 8 months in moms belly!), I'm not doing too bad.


----------



## justsambam08 (Sep 26, 2009)

I guess that knocking on wood didn't help much! I just fell off (I actually bailed out) today! -sigh-


----------



## CowgirlShay (Dec 1, 2009)

I've fallen off 2 times (i've been riding weekly for a year) 

first fall : looking at a potential horse to buy, a 9yr old appaloosa mare, who was TERRIBLY sour and when I asked for the canter she did it 2 strides and full on bucked me off, there was some air between me and her lol but i got back on  and cantered, only i was in a western saddle xD she didnt buck but i didn't end up buying her lol i bought Topper! yay

second fall : wasn't really a fall, more like a really slow and fancy dismount lol!
i was at a show with Topper, (my horse) and we were about to jump a jump that we've already done numerous times, only in a different direction and it was a "scary" thick tubed crossrail, and she slowly stopped in front of the jump with me two pointing too early, and high lol 

therefore i slowly and gracefully, go down her loooong neck lol it's amazing how patient she was to wait for me to slide down lol, and then i gently touch the ground..then Topper's looking at me like "uhhh what just happened?!" and BOOM the bridle flies off...lol (thanks to my death grip on the reins xD ) then she thinks..."ooo im free!" lol and walks to my trainer expecting an answer 

sooo ya exciting falls right? XD


----------



## GoldRush (Dec 14, 2009)

Fallen or "come off under extreme predjudice? ROTF!!!!! Hmmm...I've only been riding 2 years, and must say maybe 3 or 4 times? 1st was on an Appy mare who disagreed about when breakfast was...I flew like a bird, but didn't stick the landing! Broke my arm, too. 2nd time was with my horse (the Appy was a lesson horse, and did I learn a lesson!) who was amped up on alfalfa and spring weather, and I got on without lunging him first...flew then, too. 3rd time was also with my horse, and we disagreed on whether the tree was going to eat him. I lost that one, too.


----------



## veganchick (Mar 4, 2009)

ridden 7 years, fallen once


----------



## Jumper136 (Jul 10, 2009)

I have fallen off about a billion times on my old lesson horse, and I've fallen off my horse I just got in July I think about 4 times now, unless I'm forgetting something.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

To many to count, I retrained a crazy ex-race horse.


----------



## GoldRush (Dec 14, 2009)

<sigh> I'd give anything just to get a chance to fall off...Darn abscess...


----------



## heyycutter (Sep 26, 2009)

been riding for 9 years, fallen twice. once i was schooling a misbehaving lesson horse and after taking him over a jump, threw me into a wall.
second time, i was riding my horse and he fell over a ledge, and my bridle and face got pretty beat up. i was in the ER with my chin sliced open

then, one other time ( i dont think it counts) i was mounting a horse bareback from a bucket, and the bucket slipped out from under me and i fell under the horses belly. but i wasnt even on the horse yet so i dont count that one LOL


----------



## Kashmere (Nov 30, 2009)

6 times!
And the second caused a trauma 
And the last a light concusion


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

8 times in 8 years, but 4 times in one year. SEveral of those were just stupid things, and one my horse flipped, so I guess I didn't really fall, she did.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I really don't know how many times I've fallen off; I really can't recall falling off "tons" of times in any particular year, though, even when learning how to ride, and it's gotten even more sporadic as the years go on...like I hadn't fallen off in 2 years, and my new mare shimmied out from under me one night...prior to that, I hadn't fallen off for about 3 years, when my other horse, Pride (rip), jumped out from under me, because he thought a white utility flag was going to eat him...this was a horse who was extremely unflappable too...but that one particular flag among all the other pink and orange ones was LETHAL!!! Hahaha


----------



## LisaG719 (Nov 30, 2009)

I just fell off for the first time ever Sunday night. It was on my friend's big Thoroughbred. It happened so quickly I barely knew what hit me. I was riding bareback too so the quick sideways manuever that her horse made left me sitting in the air.


----------



## GoldRush (Dec 14, 2009)

ROTF! Yup, that would do it! I'm picturing you in a cartoon, where the laws of gravity don't work, cuz "I never studied law"! Totally relate to the "didn't even know it happened", too. One moment your looking at the trail, the next the sky!


----------

